# Mangrove Snapper



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey guys I would love to catch more Mangrove Snapper. My last fishing trip I caught one and it was a fun catch. So I have a few questions about this fish. opcorn:

1) Where can I target them to catch them not by chance?
2) What types of baits are best used to catch them?
3) How do you feel abou the taste of this species?
4) Would you prefer another fish to the Mangrove Snapper?


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

1)Sebastian Inlet-Southside on the rocks. 
2)shrimp work on them along with other live baits but shrimp was the best
3)Haven't eaten so unsure but my brother liked it. Good fillets
4)Are you talking about prefer eating or catching another fish? 

Check out SebastianInletfishingreport.com and you can see what the guys are using to catch them now. Caught some last year using shrimp when I was down there and they give a good fight. Got to keep them out of the rocks when you hook up or they'll break you off.


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

I like to fish for them around structure in bays with shrimp held just off the bottom. Seems to work ok for them. I can attest to their taste, it is quite delicious!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*X2 on Sebastian Inlet . . . I used to live near there - An excellent location !*


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

WOW, thanks for the info guys. The next time I go out I will try for them. Using shrimp I am sure some other good species will end up as a tasty morsel too.... LOL


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sand Dollar said:


> WOW, thanks for the info guys. The next time I go out I will try for them. Using shrimp I am sure some other good species will end up as a tasty morsel too.... LOL


Anytime, sir . . . Glad to help !


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Dollar, use the Advanced Search feature for the mangrove snapper. Often called the Mango Snapper.
Several good threads featuring first hand experiences. a guy on the West Coast has some articles of "Tango with the Mango"
which is very good.
http://www.floridashorefishing.com/fishing/mangrove-snapper
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...napper-7-29-08&highlight=tango+with+the+mango
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...0698-mangrove-snapper&highlight=mango+snapper
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...-Snapper-in-Melbourne&highlight=mango+snapper
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...grove-Snapper-Fishing&highlight=mango+snapper

Just stock your tackle box with anything you might think will work and go for it !!!
The snappers I caught under the Max Brewer Bridge were in the 14" range and very good eating. (fried).


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Johnny thanks for the info. I am soooo ready to fish again its crazy. Have not been since I was at the Max a couple months ago


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

oh yeah me too !! I bought a nice bass boat last year and am anxious to take it
into the Lagoon this winter. But, my wife doesn't like it so we will still
hit the bridge and surf when we can.

that website Florida Shore Fishing is new . . . I will post a new thread about it so others will know.
Johnny


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

BarefootJohnny said:


> oh yeah me too !! I bought a nice bass boat last year and am anxious to take it
> into the Lagoon this winter. But, my wife doesn't like it so we will still
> hit the bridge and surf when we can.
> 
> ...


Oh man with that bass boat, you can go knock on their doors and invite them to breakfast. They just have to lookout for the little pointy thing in the middle.


----------

